# NG fireplace glass replacement help wanted



## blenderbender (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi folks... I have a Superior FAK-1500 gas fireplace that had a glass panel front which shattered. I believe it got too hot (it's now on a thermostat) while I stepped away for apparently too long. I've tried searching for replacement but it appears Superior has been bought out by Lennox and the only Lennox dealer within reasonable distance isn't able to help me. I know I can get the glass local but need some help sizing it. I would guess it would need some slack around it's perimeter and the frame that holds it in place, but I'm not certain just how much. The inside frame size is approx. 21" x 29". Also, and I will include a pic, there appears to have been a bead of furnace cement like refractory (or perhaps a gasket of some sort) between the perimeter of the glass and the stove body. On the shard that I have left to photograph it is quite hard like a refractory cement, though it looks and feels like it is separated from the glass with a bead of high heat silicone. I'm thinking that could probably be replaced with rope stove gasket material? I happen to have that on hand and that would be a cheap and easy fix. I'm also puzzled by the curvature of this piece as the glass was perfectly rectangular and I don't understand why the curve in the refractory. If anyone has any comments or suggestions I would be highly appreciative.

thanks.... Gary


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, first of all if the glass shattered,. it's tempered glass.
Have you tried here:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/64365/Custom-Tempered-Glass.html

They may be of service.

As far as sizing, there should be SOME indication of the size in the glass frame. 
Were there any bendable tabs on the glass frame to hold the glass in place?
Maybe Woodmans can give you an indication of how far undersize the glass 
should be, in order to accommodate a fiberglass gasket or a silicone gasket 
(which is what I believe that gasket is in your pic).


----------



## blenderbender (Jul 30, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Well, first of all if the glass shattered,. it's tempered glass.
> Have you tried here:
> 
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/64365/Custom-Tempered-Glass.html
> ...


 
Thanks Bob..... I've found the glass locally, a huge saving, and used my best judgement to size it properly. Better too small than too large. and there is ample room for error. I'm just going to seal around the perimeter with rope stove gasket held in place with high temp silicone. There are tabs on the bottom of the frame to support the glass. Don't see why this won't work..... if I missed something don't hesitate to holler at me.

Gary


----------



## Grave41 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,
 FAK-1500 is actually the model number for the blower. (which has been discontinued).  Your model number for the fireplace should be on the same tag.  you can reach tech support for this at 1-800-655-2008, option 3.  They sell the glass, frame and gasket together usually to ensure a proper seal so that there are no monoxide leaks.


----------



## blenderbender (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Grave41..... I've replaced the glass locally and it's properly gasketed so I'm good to go.


----------

